# I saw my kneecap.



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Took my banshee for a ride yesterday morning, roads were 100% covered in snow, was following a landscaping flatbed truck about 15 mph, he looked out the window at me and waved me to pass him I shifted and started to pass him and he turned left in front of me and cut me off. I braced myself and slid into his flatbed, quad still running I pulled it back in alot of pain. 

The driver was hispanic and didn't speak english, I gave him an angry look and took off before the cops showed up. Quad had very minor damage, but upon getting home I discovered I had a huuge gash in my knee and I could see bone. Tied my sweatpants around it, laid there in silence for about a half hour wondering "hmmm I wonder if I'm gonna need stitches..." until my roomate came in and said "OH MY GOD (gags) Im bringing you to the fucking hospital". 

Went to the ER got x-rays, got novicaine, got stitches and staples. I had a really hot nurse help me put my pants back on  But no pain pills and im not supposed to walk on it for 2 weeks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Banshee? Bungee? Were you snowboarding on the streets or using something else? I am a little lost on this one. Still, fucking ow!


----------



## nvrfalter (Jan 25, 2010)

his 4-wheeler, killz


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was thinking it was along those lines...


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

4 wheelers and snow are super fun. That is my favorite thing to do in Alaska. Sucks about the knee though. Listen to the doc about the recovery time. You don't want to re-open it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Kneecap injuries suck, I feel your pain I peeled the skin off mine in a motorcycle accident. I second what that1guy said, you don't want to reopen it, it will feel like the knee being torn in slow motion. Keep it clean too, infection can make things way worse.


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea man this really sucks that it had to happen during this good ass snowstorm and my friends turned my front steps into a takeoff for a fat jump going down the front yard.  Guess I'll be playing a lot of COD in the next 2 weeks...


----------

